
Just Scroll - koichi
http://www2.nissan.co.jp/SP/NOTE/SPECIAL/
======
se85
Interesting design concept - but a horrible implementation of it.

You can't just go and load a thousand divs and not expect a wide variety of
performance issues across all the different platforms.

You need to have a tile manager or something behind the scenes the same way
that Google maps does, especially when targetting smaller consumer devices
with limited hardware specs like tablets and phones.

* iOS5 - with an iphone 3gs (laggy to the point of being unusable)

* iOS5 - with an iphone 4 (laggy to be the point of being unusable, unless your patient). I don't have an iphone 4gs to test on, but I suspect it might be more on par with ipad 2 performance. The differences could be to do with retina display vs non retina display as well I suppose.

* iOS5 - with an iPad 1 - roughly same performance as an iphone 3gs - crappy

* iOS5 - with an iPad 2 - not too bad (but thats because of the gpu tile rendering in safari going on behind the scenes i suspect.

* Firefox 15 on a quad core i7 imac - massive ram spike, and crazy lag with the scrolling

* Chrome on a quad core i7 imac - no problem.

I'm not even going to bother trying this out in IE!

edit: Latest version of Opera has provided the poorest results yet, it keeps
lagging and pausing and reloading the images after they have already been
loaded (didn't check to see if it was actually downloading them again though)

~~~
ralfd
I presume Safari was the same as Chrome?

~~~
human_error
Safari 5.1 here. I viewed the site without any problems.

------
graue
I might just ditch Firefox because of this webpage. A fresh session of Ffx15
goes up to 1.5 GB memory usage, pushes everything into swap and brings my
whole OS to a grinding halt until I kill it. In other words this link is
basically a very effective DoS. In Chromium it works fine. Am I the only one
having this problem?

(Edit: I have several Ffx addons running and no Chromium addons, so the
comparison was unfair. Maybe I'll just ditch some of those addons...)

~~~
dbcooper
With today's Firefox nightly build I see a peak of 337MB with it. Image
discarding has improved recently.

<https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=683290>

~~~
Erunno
I doubt that the patch helps in this particular case as all images are present
in the DOM, so Firefox will merrily load all of the images, independent of
whether they are visible or not. This has been a longstanding architectural
problem.

------
001sky
Amazing visuals. I have no idea if the idea scales. Technically might be a bit
PITA. The sensation of time. Passing. Wait, what? The modular decomposition.
Birdseye flight sequnece. Functional redundancy. An innovation communication
language? Dunno. Pity about the ad-part =D

Edit: pls, though. not in the wrong hands.

~~~
bruceboughton
>> The modular decomposition.

>> Functional redundancy.

What?

~~~
lmm
I'm assuming the grandparent post has been machine-translated from Japanese

------
Kluny
People complaining about the scaffolding - oh well. It was probably built by
someone who had a bright idea but knows nothing about webdesign and learned it
on the fly. But the idea was great! I was delighted - I scrolled through the
whole thing, shared it on facebook, then looked up the wiki for the car since
the ad was Japanese. I had no performance issues, as I am using chrome on a
fast ethernet connection. For someone who doesn't know web design, they did a
great job!

------
DigitalSea
Wow, this is atrocious on so many levels. 30mb of jpg files? The inner web
development nerd in me believes there is a better more efficient way to do
this. The length of the page is ridiculously long to scroll and unless you
have a Mac with a Magic Mouse and smooth scrolling and not a Windows machine
(like I use) the scrolling is super jerky.

~~~
icebraining
_The inner web development nerd in me believes there is a better more
efficient way to do this._

Sure there is, it's called a video.

------
shuw
I don't think there is anything special about this "video" ad that lends
itself to scrolling. You can take any video (infographic, music video,
advertisement) and conceptually scroll through it using a mouse, but what does
that gain you?

If you could interact with the elements and there was more than 1 dimension of
scroll.. then that'd be going beyond.

~~~
Kluny
The thing is, I, and lots of other people, NEVER click on videos, and always
click on pictures. It's a weird thing, but it's true.

------
kevincennis
For anyone wondering, that's about 135 jpgs at ~100KB on average.

~~~
ars
It's 29.3MB according to firebug.

Which, in the age of video, isn't really that much.

~~~
potatolicious
A 29.3MB video runs multiple minutes - so long as your available bandwidth is
above a relatively generous minimum, the experience will be smooth and
uninterrupted.

I'd wager that the average person would burn through this 29.3MB faster than
it can be downloaded, considering how fast you'd be scrolling.

------
marginalboy
Classic case of "just because you can doesn't mean you should"...

------
fungi
save yourself the scrolly effort:

run:

    
    
      setInterval(function(){$(window).scrollTop($(window).scrollTop()+10)},10);
    

in your console (f12 in chrome/firebug, crtl+shift+k in firefox)

~~~
edave01
Or you can click one of the links at the top to auto-scroll to a section.

~~~
fersho311
nope, the hacker in me likes the javascript better.

------
hcarvalhoalves
Now multiply by 120 million... and that's why download rates from .jp are so
damn low.

~~~
acgourley
would anything that popular be cached between me and japan?

~~~
syaramak
It's on Limelight's CDN

www2.nissan.co.jp is an alias for nissan.vo.llnwd.net.

------
manuscreationis
Inefficient? Sure

Cool to look at? You betcha

Not everything needs to be a technological marvel

~~~
gavingmiller
+1 it's playing like this that inspires ideas in others - should it be so
prominent, maybe not. Furthermore, it's going to get linked a ton which is
great for Nissan's brand.

------
saxamaphone69
Reminds me of that advertisement someone did on Pinterest, where you had to
scroll down quickly as well.

edit: Uniqlo, that was it. not on their Pinterest anymore. Video for same
effect - <http://youtu.be/e5FM-VcE7UA>

------
splatzone
Anyone care to explain how this works? It can't just be an endless array of
divs, can it?

~~~
calvinlough
It's not just an endless array of divs because then the grid lines would
constantly be shifting (that is, unless your browser happens to scroll in
increments that are exactly equal to the height of one of the cells).

~~~
recursive
They were constantly shifting to me. I was able to get it so that they were
barely shifting, but the best I could do made it look like the images were
ever so gradually drifting upwards due to a slight mismatch.

------
nu2ycombinator
You do not have to scroll down. Press on Menu buttons 1, 2, 3, 4 one after
another

------
eckyptang
This works pretty well in IE9 with no noticeable performance problems on a 5
year old machine.

Rather scarily, it also works fine on a Lumia 710 as well!

I don't care what anyone says - IE is not a stinking heap of poop.

~~~
m72
That's because it's been baking out in the sun to the point where the poop is
just dried and doesn't really stink anymore.

~~~
eckyptang
You can still make houses out of baked poop :)

I'm not sure of the relevance of that point though :(

------
LancerSykera
Best use of my freewheel Logitech "Marathon Mouse" M705 yet.

~~~
Splines
Probably the only time I clicked the "no detent" button on my Logitech mouse
as well.

------
yuliyp
I hope nobody ever thinks this is a good idea.

~~~
Dramatize
Why? I thought it was interesting.

~~~
potatolicious
An interesting exercise, but maybe not practical, considering how slow your
average home internet connection is, and how much data you're trying to stuff
through that pipe. It's IMO likely that most people will end up scrolling
faster than the page can load.

Not to mention, this will murder any mobile device or weaker laptops.

Cool piece of marketing, but ultimately if the goal is to deliver a cool
experience to as many people as possible, this implementation may not be
ideal.

~~~
harisenbon
Note the .jp.

As I mentioned above, our internet speeds are crazy fast. I downloaded the
whole thing in about 3 seconds on my home internet, 10 on my 3g ipad.

The only issue with the ipad was that you couldn't flick and have it just
scroll down.

~~~
m72
It's because of the way iOS captures scroll events. These scrolling sites
never look right on iOS.

------
madmax108
This is an interesting design concept indeed...

If I remember right, some apparel company used Pinterest's "revolutionary"
display (Masonry right?) to a similar effect. Perhaps a HN Search is in order!
:)

Memory issues apart,This is pretty cool!

------
madmikey
In countries like INDIA, the site takes about more than ten minutes to load on
an average indian internet connection.

~~~
sundarurfriend
I guess if you include dialup connections in the average? The page load seemed
pretty much instantaneous to me on a standard 2Mbps Tata Indicom connection.
At worst, I believe the average broadband connection these days would be 512
Kbps, and "more than ten minutes" is still too much of a stretch.

Edit: Akamai reports that the average Internet speed in India is 0.9 Mbps:
[http://www.businesswireindia.com/PressRelease.asp?b2mid=3042...](http://www.businesswireindia.com/PressRelease.asp?b2mid=30428).

~~~
Achshar
512 here, ten minutes just about fits the bill. I have been reading all these
comments but have _no_ idea what it is because it wont load for me at all. i
cant load 30 mb. It's bsnl and it wont even give complete 512. more like 400.

------
suyash
How does it perform on touch devices? This is a great use case for just
flicking thru on mobile and tablets.

------
manojlds
Of my latest versions of Opera, Firefox, Chrome and IE, only IE handled this
to perfection! (it was IE10)

------
ch
Try reverse!

~~~
snprbob86
Yeah, clicking that worked way smoother than me scrolling down myself.

------
sageikosa
Perhaps someone can patent this and save the rest of us from copycats.

------
Bjoern
Having open quite a few tabs before it killed my Firefox.

------
egze
The page could use some infinity.js

------
mp99e99
Really cool, thanks for sharing.

------
tomkit
The irregular intervals at which you scroll your mouse produces a stop-motion
type effect :).

------
gdubya
wtf!

tl;dr

;)

------
WagnerVaz
Sorry but the driving wheel is in the opposite side.

~~~
harisenbon
It's on the correct side when you're in Japan. Our steering wheels are on the
right, and we drive on the left, just like England.

~~~
robotmay
And we, the English, thank you for putting the indicator stalk on the right of
the steering wheel. Seriously; that's a major factor in me buying a car.

------
w0utert
Nice, but Volkswagen has had the exact same thing for months, but done a lot
better:

<http://beetle.de/>

~~~
kyberias
I don't see how that is "better", it's just totally different. I think this VW
version looks a total mess when scrolled. Nissan is much much simpler and
smoother.

